# Working as Hairdresser in the US!



## Jessesinger (Mar 15, 2011)

Im a Hairdresser from Norway Skandinavia
planing to move to US August 2011

My question is! 
ive heard that US have strict roles for European hairdressers working in the US! the regulations for working as a hairdresser in U.S.A are strict and demands that you have a specific certificate (and that this certificate can only be achieved by attending an American hairdressing school for one year).

is this true??? 

Europe has one of the best Hair dresser schools in the world education Hairdressers of top scale!
minimum 4 years of education only focus on Hair and coloring! that includes that you also becomes a Color specialist. 

Compared to so cald Beuty schools in th US a 7 month courses that qualify you as a hairdresser after a 1,000-hour program which have you out and working in the field in as little as 7 ½ months!! with no focus on only Hair! but a slice into different fields as shown!

*Haircutting and styling
*Hair coloring and lightening
*Nail care
*Skin care
*Hair and scalp disorders
*Chemistry as applied to cosmetology
*Anatomy and physiology
*Health and safety
*Professional requirements
*Make-up Artistr

7 ½ months that covers different fields in beuty! 
No wonder my hair was so bad the last time i cut it in the US!!

So what more is it to learn for us Europeans before applying for Hairdresser work in the US?? 1 more year 5 years of Hair dressing school!! you can become a doctor in that time!

Question : is it no posibility for me to work as a Hairdresser in the US with out this extra year?

Jesse


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved your post into a thread of its own - and into the "discussion" part of the America forum.

One thing to realize is that professions like hairdressing are regulated at the state level in the US. Each state has its own requirements for licensing (and may have a certain level of reciprocity with other states and occasionally with other countries). A few states, I believe, have an exam to qualify and you may be able to just take the exam, given your training in Europe.

You have to research the hairdressing requirements for the state where you will be. Oh, and by the way, what sort of visa will you be on? That will determine whether or not you can work in the US at all.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You cannot work as coiffeur, beautician, hairdresser however you call it without the appropriate US licence. Most states require annual refresher courses of 40 hrs. Generally a station/chair is rented unless an operator owns his place of business. Very few of the international franchises have staff on the payroll. State Cosmetology License Requirements
Have you researched US visa requirements?


----------

